# Uh...like...I think Maggie's not a girl...



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Uh...I like to think I'm reasonably attractive, but lately Maggie's been taking too much of an interest in me. She's started to bow and coo at me now.

I have a feeling she's not a she but a he.

WHY CAN'T I EVER GET PIGEON SEXES RIGHT?!

I don't suppose female pigeons bow and coo right?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

LOL...My Romy did.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh yes, the females can make more of a mating dance than some of the males! One of my first pigeons, Pierre, and one I have now, Mrs. Bird, are huge courters. Mrs. Bird will twirl and coo and bow and "Darth Vader" her tail while strutting, and she's for sure a "she". Pierre was the same way. So don't lose hope.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well I hope you're right. I had my heart set on that Maggie's a girl. It looked like it was to me anyways. I notice now that if I wiggle a finger of mine near her, she starts off in that bow cooing mode. I don't know why but it's kind of funny because you can see her wings twitch a little and then she goes into that dancing routine. Strange bird.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*She may be letting you know she is interested.*



Garye said:


> Well I hope you're right. I had my heart set on that Maggie's a girl. It looked like it was to me anyways. I notice now that if I wiggle a finger of mine near her, she starts off in that bow cooing mode. I don't know why but it's kind of funny because you can see her wings twitch a little and then she goes into that dancing routine. Strange bird.


Hens will do a little dance and coo too, if they are trying to get a male's attention, if you initiated the move with your finger, that may just be her response, she could still be a girl. If you had a boy pigeon, they are usually noisy and protective and dancing from the start. They will peck anf bite you every time you get near their cage, if she hasn't done that, she may be a she.....just wait for the ultimate proof..... when she lays an egg.

I have had hens that acted like males from the start, but hardly ever the opposite.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

> *She may be letting you know she is interested. *


She sure does! Interested in what, I don't know. I just wiggle my finger and she starts it all over again. Bowing and cooing like she thinks I'm her master or something. Why can't all women be like that? You know, just wiggle your finger and they show interest in you.

(Oh no, I think I'm going to get a lot of people creating voo-doo dolls of me for saying that.)


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Garye, for your sake I hope Maggie is a boy - no worries about the constant egg laying! And, some of the sweetest I've had are little boys.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I have a feeling it may be a girl. I haven't seen any eggs yet, but I still think it's a girl. She's cute though. I think she's putting some meat on her bones.


----------

